# Graphic illustration of e^(i*pi)=-1



## robert@fm (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Caroline (Oct 17, 2013)

is this in a gallery somewhere? It looks lijke modern art


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2013)

Umm, what?


----------



## Monica (Oct 17, 2013)

Love your signature


----------



## Caroline (Oct 17, 2013)

I liked it too, I think our Robert must be a StarTrek fan....


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2013)

Monica said:


> Love your signature



Me too. Very clever, wish I'd thought of it.

I'm thinking the graph looks a little like Garmin (or TomTom) trying to find my house.


----------

